# 1960S Junghans Electro-Gong - Help Needed



## Tempus12 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm hoping someone here can help with a couple of questions as I just bought my first non-quartz clock. I recently bought a 1960s Junghans Electro-gong, described as fully working and delivered yesterday. It appears to be in great condition but I have two issues; firstly it's not chiming - is there a lever or something I need to change? Secondly, it started running as soon as I put a battery in and kept good time but stopped after 12 hours. A little nudge of the back-and-forth wheely thing and it's off again. I tried another battery, started it off, and it ran for an hour or two but still no chimes.

Apologies for being clueless and thanks in advance for any help.

Image of movement here; http://imageshack.us...s/35/jungu.jpg/


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, I know little (=zero :lol: ) about this piece, but are you sure there's only one battery? Often older clocks need a battery to run the works, and another to run the chimes/alarms.

And you may wish to go to our "Electric Watches" sub forum, take the "ELECTRIC WATCHES" link at the top of the page and send SilverHawk an e-mail at his website. SilverHawk is a recognised world expert in Electric pieces, and amy be able to help - I'm not sure how keen he would be about servicing a clock, but he does perform miracles (daily) on older electric watches.

Welcome to :rltb:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

Is that one of those battery converter thingys being used? if it is try the proper size battery as the clock may draw too much power for for whatever is inside the converter (aa perhaps?)

good luck, hope it sorts it

wookey


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Wookey may well be right, *and* if it's a rechargeable in the converter, you need to bite the bullet and buy the proper battery, a NiCad or NiMh cell won't hack it, the terminal voltage is too low even when fully charged compared with a new standard Alkaline battery. :yes:

Didn't think about that one Wookey, I never use converters, they're a waste of time in older kit which would have been designed to use FULL size batteries.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

mel said:


> Wookey may well be right, *and* if it's a rechargeable in the converter, you need to bite the bullet and buy the proper battery, a NiCad or NiMh cell won't hack it, the terminal voltage is too low even when fully charged compared with a new standard Alkaline battery. :yes:
> 
> Didn't think about that one Wookey, I never use converters, they're a waste of time in older kit which would have been designed to use FULL size batteries.


Totaly agree Mel :yes: , those converters are about as much use as a chocolate teapot in older gear,

wookey


----------

